# What info on dog ID tags?



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Our new boy needs a proper tag (right now he has one of those capsule things with his info inside on a piece of paper) and our other dog needs a replacement (those pet store aluminum things wear out impressively quickly) and before I go and place an order, I was wondering what information other people choose to put on their general-purpose tags.

For example, address or no address?
If you had a toll-free number, would you put that on the tag?
If your dog is microchipped, would you put that info (company, chip number, company phone) on the back of the tag as well?


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Kris Dow said:


> Our new boy needs a proper tag (right now he has one of those capsule things with his info inside on a piece of paper) and our other dog needs a replacement (those pet store aluminum things wear out impressively quickly) and before I go and place an order, I was wondering what information other people choose to put on their general-purpose tags.
> 
> For example, address or no address?
> If you had a toll-free number, would you put that on the tag?
> If your dog is microchipped, would you put that info (company, chip number, company phone) on the back of the tag as well?


In the UK (I know you don't live there) the law requires that the tag has the owners name and address on it. I also have home telephone number and mobile telephone number (in case you are out looking for the dog). I have another tag on mine that has my vets telephone number and says 'Ear Tattoo'.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

I put address and cell number on the tags I have made in the past. But, I never use them so I stopped spending money on them. The days my dogs wear collars they are usually fur savers on the dead ring.

I did always like those tags that are flush with the collar so they don't jingle around and wear out.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

We have; Tennessee Highway Patrol and the 1 800 number. 

DFrost


----------



## Ian Forbes (Oct 13, 2006)

Mike Schoonbrood said:


> I did always like those tags that are flush with the collar so they don't jingle around and wear out.


Like these?

http://www.indigocollartags.com/tags.htm


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

I use these;
http://www.gundogsupply.com/collars.html

I have found two hunting hounds on seperate occasions with collars with ID plates (one with a face full of quills) and was easily able to return them.

I like the no hanging jingling benefits.

I have one collar that has my phone number, plus my parents phone number in a far off province as I do travel there with my dog sometimes. Also if I am injured in the bush and my dog is found, my family would be notified.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

Ian Forbes said:


> Like these?
> 
> http://www.indigocollartags.com/tags.htm


Yes like those.


----------



## Christen Adkins (Nov 27, 2006)

I put my name, my number, vet's number and "REWARD." I've had great success with Boomerang Pet Tags, no problems with the words wearing off.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I put the dog's name & my cell number, and the vet's phone number as well, on tags. I do not put my name or address on them.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

I have my dogs avid tag (blue circle thing) on their collar already. I put their name and my cell number.
No address though.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

I would advise putting "needs meds" on the tag too. Dog thieves are less likely to want to keep them as they wouldn't want to deal with a sick dog and do gooders will probably be more likely to hurry to find the owner.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

I have brass flat plates( LIKE THE LINK) on a leather collar for all of my dogs with their names, my address and phone #. I don't like the tags because of the jingles and my dogs antics, usually rips them off. The leather collars last a lifetime and are kept as a reminder when the dogs pass on.


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I like jingly tags... Easier to keep track of dog in the dark...

I put on the tags REWARD two phone numbers, home and cell, and NEEDS MEDS. No names, because I was told if someone picks up a really nice dog and has a name to which it responds, there's that much more of an attachment/bond for them to want to keep the dog. Don't know how true that is, but still.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Ours are engraved brass plates, riveted to an International Orange, reflective collar. 

DFrost


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Outside of club and the vets, my dogs don't wear any collar. Not necessarily a good thing but I don't like them.
All are microchipped. One is also tattooed.


----------



## susan tuck (Mar 28, 2006)

Anna Kasho said:


> I like jingly tags... Easier to keep track of dog in the dark...
> 
> I put on the tags REWARD two phone numbers, home and cell, and NEEDS MEDS. No names, because I was told if someone picks up a really nice dog and has a name to which it responds, there's that much more of an attachment/bond for them to want to keep the dog. Don't know how true that is, but still.


I've heard that too. I have REWARD and CALL COLLECT and 3 phone numbers. I also microchip and dogs are tatooed in the ear.


----------



## Melissa Hoyer (Aug 28, 2006)

Me thinks that I need to order tags without my dog's names...never thought of that!

I have dog's name, my name, city & state, cell and home numbers.

I have the slide on tag from Boomerang Tags - love them!


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> I have brass flat plates( LIKE THE LINK) on a leather collar for all of my dogs with their names, my address and phone #. I don't like the tags because of the jingles and my dogs antics, usually rips them off. The leather collars last a lifetime and are kept as a reminder when the dogs pass on.


Could you post the link to the website of the place you bought yours? I am in the market of upgrading my dogs collars and tags would love to see when you get yours. 
(or anyone else who had leather ones with and metal tags that dont hang)


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

I may get slide-ons with phone # etc. for each, plus hanging tags with their names- I'm hoping to get them both eventually qualified as therapy dogs, so when we go out, if the situation is right I WANT them to be socializing with folks, and I think having the name on a tag makes them look a little more approachable. (I may get some kind of local sports team banana for the rotti mix, also, as people tend to gravitate towards the cute and fluffy cocker.)

More questions:
Put Avid chip info on them somewhere (the cocker has an Avid plastic tag, but the rotti is a rescue so he has a chip but his tag is long gone someplace in his past)?

My dad has a business which has a website and a toll free number. I'm wondering about putting the toll free number and a url (blah.blah.blah/lostdog.html or something) on a tag, for when we travel with them, since the toll free number is ALWAYS routed to a phone someone checks frequently, and we could update the web page with whatever info as needed. (Local contact details, emergency contact in case of accident, etc.)

Thoughts?


----------



## Jamielee Nelson (Apr 24, 2008)

Kris Dow said:


> I may get slide-ons with phone # etc. for each, plus hanging tags with their names- I'm hoping to get them both eventually qualified as therapy dogs, so when we go out, if the situation is right I WANT them to be socializing with folks, and I think having the name on a tag makes them look a little more approachable. (I may get some kind of local sports team banana for the rotti mix, also, as people tend to gravitate towards the cute and fluffy cocker.)
> 
> More questions:
> Put Avid chip info on them somewhere (the cocker has an Avid plastic tag, but the rotti is a rescue so he has a chip but his tag is long gone someplace in his past)?
> ...


I think you can ask for another tag from Avid if you really want one. Tell them you want to make sure if your dog gets lost that he/she is brought back.

I know working at a vet hopsital TONS of people call our line when they find a dog saying the owners number doesnt work or that they arent picking up. Its always nice to have a place they can call where someone will always pick up the phone.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> I think you can ask for another tag from Avid if you really want one. Tell them you want to make sure if your dog gets lost that he/she is brought back.


His chip has migrated to about 5 inches from where it SHOULD be (vet tech missed it, vet found it, animal rescue found it but I don't know how good all shelter staff are at scanning) so I will definitely call up Avid and see if we can get another tag and check if they've updated his info yet.


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Jamielee Nelson said:


> Could you post the link to the website of the place you bought yours? I am in the market of upgrading my dogs collars and tags would love to see when you get yours.
> (or anyone else who had leather ones with and metal tags that dont hang)


http://www.gundogsupply.com/collars.html

I actually bought mine from a local dog supplier "Dobbs". But they are the same thing Jamielee, they come with little rivets and I punched a hole in the collars with a nail and hammer myself. I just ordered 2 leather collars off of Ebay for my younger dogs. All the dogs used to match- (all brown leather collars) but I got Baden a black leather, as he is black and it won't stick out like a sore thumb. My llittle girl is getting a red white and blue stars and stripes leather collar. I was feeling patriotic (4th of July and all). I can't find the quality leather I used to buy a long time ago. I have been looking since I bought Baden about a year and a half now. 22 months and no tag was driving me nutts! Not that my dogs ever get lose or go missing, but it's still peace of mind. One less thing to worry about.

I'm not worried about anyone knowing my dogs names. A day or so with them and they will be begging me to take them back.


----------



## Kris Dow (Jun 15, 2008)

Folks who dislike the jingling but have local requirements for tags that aren't flush-mount (like local rabies tags)- One of the big box pet stores near me sells a little do-hickie which is a short nylon strap with a quick-release type snap, and a metal d-ring kind of in the middle of it, which you fix the tags to and then snap the strap around the collar. It's less than $2, I'm pretty sure. (Also, probably would not be that difficult to make your own or something similar- a sturdy ribbon or something with a D ring, formed into a loop large enough to just slide on to the collar, if you're handy with such things.  )

In any event, that would allow you to remove any hanging tags when you're not planning on needing them, and yet still keep a collar with rivited, emboridered, or slide-on ID on your dog in the event of escape/emergency. (As someone else commented, I don't expect either of our dogs to run off, but I'd rather be prepared than not get them back if something DID happen.)

(This is probably actually what I'll do- slide on info tags from boomerang, with the AVID tag, rabies tags, etc. on the little removable thing so it can come off when necessary. That way there's less risk of the vital information being lost if the tag catches on something.)


----------



## Maren Bell Jones (Jun 7, 2006)

Collar question: my dogs go swimming at least 2-3 times a week, especially in the summer. So I've always gotten them nylon collars. I like the look of leather collars, but I worry about the leather stretching. Is this a problem? I've seen those fake leather tracking lines that are supposed to not be affected, but was wondering if anyone had seen or used them for collars.


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

Ok, question...what about having the language the dog is trained in? When the lost dog is found they might think the dog is just an scared/lost/aggressive stray who doesn't understand how to do something as simple as sit or down? 

If it states on the tag that he is trained in a language other than english whoever finds them may have the since to contact a police k9 handler or a vet to see how they can help this dog.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

I just ordered some new collars with ID tags from gundogsupply and my message was

Name
Cell phone
team website address
"will pay vet bills"

I LOVE the coated nylon - I have some leads this way and these are the collars I ordered

on a long line the coated nylon stuff is too heavy for my taste

http://www.gundogsupply.com/k-9-komfort-center-ring-w--dee-1--collar.html


----------



## kim guidry (Jan 11, 2008)

I didn't think about the bonding point Connie, thanks. Thinking about the bonding issue I understand why putting the language on his tag would not be a good thing. 

I was thinking more along the lines on if the owner was never found for what ever reason. I like to believe that people are generally good, but I can see the problems if a working dog were to fall in to the wrong hands.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

kim guidry said:


> I didn't think about the bonding point Connie, thanks. Thinking about the bonding issue I understand why putting the language on his tag would not be a good thing.
> 
> I was thinking more along the lines on if the owner was never found for what ever reason. I like to believe that people are generally good, but I can see the problems if a working dog were to fall in to the wrong hands.



Sorry, Kim, I deleted my post when I saw Nancy's. Hers pretty much covered it. I didn't realize I was getting a reply.

I do think that "why" and "how" to return my dog are the points I want on the tag, "why" being reward, etc., and "how" being contact numbers.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter (Sep 18, 2007)

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Collar question: my dogs go swimming at least 2-3 times a week, especially in the summer. So I've always gotten them nylon collars. I like the look of leather collars, but I worry about the leather stretching. Is this a problem? I've seen those fake leather tracking lines that are supposed to not be affected, but was wondering if anyone had seen or used them for collars.


I bought our handlers at work these cheap leather collars for their dogs with nameplates for Christmas one year:

http://www.gundogsupply.com/-100-.html

I take my dog's collar off at home and have a few different collars I use but have not noted any stretching and am very impressed with how it has held up for such a cheap leather collar. The other dogs wear theirs much more often (like almost always) and have had them almost two years now. They are labs and goldens so they swim lots in the summer.

If you keep the dog's collar on all the time I would more worried about how long the leather would stay wet/manky vs. it stretching.

If I know I am just going to take the dog swimming I often just use a slip lead and let the dog swim with no collar, (my dog is chipped and I do not worry about him running, not a lot of other dogs or people around ) :
http://www.gundogsupply.com/-027-.html

Gotta say that I love the coated nylon for wet conditions too, like Nancy said. I don't have one exactly like the one she showed, but noted you can get the one she linked in brown so they even look like leather.

I have this coated nylon one, kind of high vis for some people's taste :grin: :
http://www.gundogsupply.com/durrefstripc.html


----------



## Nancy Jocoy (Apr 19, 2006)

The coated nylon ones are quite durable and strong. They are strong enough to pull the dogs back into the jon boat when they get real excited and wind up in the water.

I have never had one of these caught on brush either and we have been in some really heavy sticker vines [we call them waitaminute vines down here]


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Leather collars from gundog supply seem about as thick as what I used to use. My dog died with his after 7 years and I could use it on another dog if I wanted, it's still in good shape but a bit stinky. My dogs swim allot too and live outdoors so collars are always wet in rain, baths and swimming. No cracks or tears and my old female still wears hers. They can be cleaned if the smell is a problem with leather cleaner and apply some saddle soap for longevity. I never even bothered with that and all is still put well together.


----------

